# Marking books already read on Kindle



## loumar1684 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have over 400 books on my kindle, I have read about 75 so far. Sometimes I forget which one I have already read. Is there a way to show which ones have been read. I know I can delete them, but some are worth reading several times over.

Please advise


----------



## Mandykins (Sep 24, 2012)

the easiest way I've found to do this for myself is to create a Collections folder for "read" and throw the books in there when I'm done


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

For me, it is easy because the only books on my Kindle are those that are un-read.  I manage my library using Calibre.  Once I am done with a book, I delete it from my Kindle and mark it as read in Calibre.  I don't want to keep books I have read on my Kindle as it takes up space and I am constantly adding new books/collections to my Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want to keep the books on the kindle, mandykins suggestion is a good one.  

I delete books that I've read, as chilady suggests, but I don't use Calibre.  When I'm done, I use the rating feature at the end of the book to give it a star rating and share on FB.  Then, on Amazon, if I look at 'your collection' via 'your account' under 'digital content', I can see the books that I've read because they'll already have a star rating.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you look at the little dots under the title on the Homescreen, they get "fatter" as you progress through a book. When you're finished, the whole line has "fat" dots... To me, that has always been the easiest way to see which books have been read. Many people don't notice the dots, but once someone points them out, they are easy to see.


----------



## Mandykins (Sep 24, 2012)

Luvmy4brats said:


> If you look at the little dots under the title on the Homescreen, they get "fatter" as you progress through a book. When you're finished, the whole line has "fat" dots... To me, that has always been the easiest way to see which books have been read. Many people don't notice the dots, but once someone points them out, they are easy to see.


I thought about mentioning this as well (I've always noticed them haha)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I make a note in each book I read with price, whether it is lendable (and then if someone borrows it, I note that) and the date I finished reading.

Reading on Fire these days so no fat dots..


----------



## Author David (Dec 20, 2012)

I read on my Kindle Fire. I don;t see dots unless I've been reading for 5 straight hours ha.ANyways I forget which books Ive bought to, but the books are saved into the cloud so if you come across the book again I believe it will tell you to "open" instead of "buy"...at least that's what the apps do. I'm not much help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On the Fire, there may not be fat dots, but on the Carousel and in the Books Tab in list view, it will show the percentage read for books on the device. At least on the HD8.9.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Author David said:


> I read on my Kindle Fire. I don;t see dots unless I've been reading for 5 straight hours ha.ANyways I forget which books Ive bought to, but the books are saved into the cloud so if you come across the book again I believe it will tell you to "open" instead of "buy"...at least that's what the apps do. I'm not much help.


Strictly speaking, books shown in the Cloud on a Fire should, by definition, be books you've purchased. If you look at the Books tab, you can view books either in the cloud or on the device. But yes, if you are browsing Amazon, and you've already purchased the book, the product page will indicate that...unless the ASIN has changed.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll have to look later. One of the BRATs took my Fire last night so she could finish watching LOTR. I've never noticed on the Fire since I don't read on it. I do have the dots on my iPad Kindle app (they turn blue as you get further into the book).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On the Fire, there may not be fat dots, but on the Carousel and in the Books Tab in list view, it will show the percentage read for books on the device. At least on the HD8.9.
> 
> Betsy


Yep. It's worked that way on all flavors of Fire I've seen. (OFire, HD7 and HD8.9) No fat dots, but a percentage shown on the book icon in the carousel if the book is on the device. So if it says 100% you read it. Cloud only books do NOT have any indication, as far as I can tell, even if you have finished them. It's only if they're actually still on the device.

Of course, if you go to MYK and reset the furthest page read, you can completely confuse yourself.


----------

